# Teeth grinding



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

My 5 month old GSD is starting to grind her teeth, when she chews on some of her toys, mainly the thinner ones. Is this normal, since she is teething? It doesn't happen all the time, and just started about 2-3 days ago.
Thanks for your thoughts!

John


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm interested in this as well since my five month old has been doing this too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't understand what is being meant by 'teeth grinding'.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

She's teething. That sound goes right thru me. I thought Lakota was chewing something like a rock, I searched in her mouth with my finger, it was a tooth. A molar to ad to my collection. Her mouth is exploding right now she's 5 months. Canines are pushing thru too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

There should be a difference with 'teething' and grinding of the teeth, that is why I asked the OP to explain.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Kiya nailed it for me. With my pup it sounds like he's cruching on a rock or something but there's nothing in his mouth. I don't even see any fallen teeth when he does this so I'm not sure exactly how he's producing the sound.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Update - I paid more attention to my pup when his teeth were grinding and found out what specifically was causing that sound. He makes a grinding sound when he fully closes his mounth and his bottom canine "grinds" past his top canine. Ugh. I hope it isn't causing him too much pain. I can't wait until he gets past this teething stage.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake makes an unusual sound sometimes when he is sleeping...nit quite grinding and we are beginning to teethe here also.


----------

